# Боль с пояснице иррадирует в ягодицы, немеют два пальца на правой ноге



## Татьянина боль (14 Июн 2019)

Уважаемый Доктор. Здравствуйте. Случайно наткнулась на отзывы о Вас, о Вашей помощи многим людям при болях в спине. Прошу Вашей помощи, поскольку руки уже опускаются...Меня зовут Татьяна, в августе мне исполнится 32 года. Детей нет. Около 4-х лет назад стало тянуть поясницу. Особого внимания я этому не придала, поскольку работа сидячая, спортом я никогда не занималась-чего уж удивляться. Но где-то 2 года назад стрельнуло в левое бедро и поясницу так, что побежала в аптеку. Укололи мне Диклофенак-здорово, боли, как не бывало. Далее все пошло наперекосяк: боли постепенно усиливались, причем локализовались в разных частях поясницы. Затем боль приняла почти постоянный характер, вот тут-то я очень перепугалась и пошла к ПЕРВОМУ неврологу. Заключение-остеохондроз. Вот Вам, мол, мидокалм, да и к психотерапевту не помешает. На мою просьбу назначить МРТ-Вам ни к чему. Мне становилось все хуже. Я стала ходить к неврологам, как по гостям к друзьям) Результат один-люмбагоишиалгия на форе остеохондроза. Витаминки поколете-все и пройдет. И проходило, недели на две. Потом самостоятельный поход на МРТ поясницы-протрузия в отделе L5 S1. Но все становилось только хуже. На данный момент имеем: посещение минимум 8 разных врачей, лечение от каждого помогало максимум на две недели. Еще один поход к терапевту по прописке-назначение МРТ. Результат - грыжа в этом же отделе 5 мм (это всего спустя год после предыдущего МРТ). Назначение следующего невролога: Актовеин внутривенно 10 уколов, Диафлекс 1р х день, Хондрогарт 20 уколов в/м, Артра МСМ 2р х день. Как только начала все это колоть, стало значительно легче, но потом снова все вернулось с новой силой. Боль иррадирует в ягодицы, ляжки (передняя часть), немеют два пальца на правой ноге, Встаю по утрам со слезами-ложусь также. Ночью порой просыпаюсь от боли. Делаю гимнастику каждый вечер...Что еще предпринять-не знаю! Я буду Вам очень благодарна, если не проигнорируете мое отчаянное сообщение. Я еще совсем молодая, даже не замужем, а уже вся рассыпаюсь на глазах.


----------



## La murr (14 Июн 2019)

@Татьянина боль, Татьяна, здравствуйте!
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Июн 2019)

Снимки покажите.
Пока все не в стандарте:  боли по бедру спереди, то есть уровень грыжи 5-1 С никак не может давать сюда боли и онемение. Онемение пальцев: каких и на какой на ноге?
Слезы утром и вечером: от боли или от жалости к себе?
Гимнастику делаете какую?


----------

